# Garage Custom Classic



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

Zack,
Good job, I see where you are going with it and I really like the layout.
When are we goin fishin'?


----------



## gheenoeguy (Mar 27, 2007)

Zack, I can't wait to see it complete.


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

Zack,
Looks good so far, little more room than the last one huh??
Weedy


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

Excellent job Zach. I want to learn how to do this type of stuff. I know the material you are using cause i beleive the guy i bought my classic from used the same type of stuff. Anywho....great job, cant wait to see some finished product. thanks for sharing.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Wow!  I can sure see a lot of effort put into the project, plus the workmanship looks outstanding. [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] Can't wait to see the finished product...


----------



## zero_gravity (Dec 14, 2006)

coming along nice are you guys coming to the rally


----------



## 1morcast (Dec 16, 2006)

Definately will be at the rally, Built decks and false floors from a composite panel called Nida-core. painted with epoxy primer and awl-grip top coats


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Great work! That platform is CRAZY! I want to see a picture with you on it.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Wow! You've built yourself a really nice and truly unique boat. Looks great! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] You should post some close-ups, cause you've added a lot of extras that I didn't even notice at first glance, ie...stereo system, custom trolling mount, tiller extension, etc...

I like how you've set it up with only one place to sit. It screams, "No, I'm not taking you fishing!".  ;D


----------



## gheenoeguy (Mar 27, 2007)

Zack, when are you going to do my Classic? I need storage. Great job.


----------



## jmarkklock (Dec 12, 2006)

Sweet! Great Job!


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

Zack,
Awsome job on the front deck!
Weedy


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

awesome job! I want to redo my classic one day.


----------



## Tsport (Jan 4, 2007)

Very nice work and congrats. I love to see construction post and pics! Turned out really nice and very fishable.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2007)

Your CLASSIC looks sick!!!! damn! awesome workkk!!!!! I should never never sold my 06 gheenoe classic with 25hp yamaha / electric jackplate!!!!!!!!! [smiley=1-tears2.gif] [smiley=frustrate2.gif] [smiley=frustrate2.gif] [smiley=frustrate2.gif] [smiley=frustrate2.gif] [smiley=frustrate2.gif] [smiley=shithappens.gif] [smiley=shithappens.gif]


the poling platform.......i think u are out of your freaking mind!!!!!!! but awesome work !!!!!


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

do u think the platform will hold me?


----------



## zero_gravity (Dec 14, 2006)

oops who would have thought one ride on a classic at the last rally would have led to this 
looks great


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy (Dec 17, 2006)

Very Niiiiiiiiiice! [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## 1morcast (Dec 16, 2006)

I dunno Dean, I did a lot of reinforcing to the starboard aft box section to prevent it from flexing. I have no problems with it but I only weigh about 165lbs. Did I mention that it's removeable? Eric, I blame this whole project on you! I was perfectly happy w/ my 13' lowsider, 15 hp until I rode in your classic last year. Seriously, best move I ever made. Hammer, my middle hatch flips aft to reveal a seat cushion for my passenger. Thanks to all for the kind comments, plan on posting a few more pics as soon as I get em from Joel. 

ZW


----------



## 1morcast (Dec 16, 2006)

I was hoping Tom C. would comment on my jackplate. This is TSG JP #1 originally sold to Cobra as a manual adjust. I ditched the jacking bolt and added brackets to mount a Lenco actuator. Also ditched the original plastic bushings and machined some out of copper stock. I've got a piece of microskiff history!!!

ZW


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

> I was hoping Tom C. would comment on my jackplate. This is TSG JP #1 originally sold to Cobra as a manual adjust. I ditched the jacking bolt and added brackets to mount a Lenco actuator. Also ditched the original plastic bushings and machined some out of copper stock. I've got a piece of microskiff history!!!
> 
> ZW



[smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif] I saw it, but thought it was a copy and didn't want to say anything. I've been known to open my mouth and starting a ruckus [smiley=1-boxing1.gif]. 

Good job on converting it.  [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## Shinerkiller (Dec 12, 2006)

This boat is a masterpiece. Great job Zach. The platform looked real stable. Zach here's the video, I'm sending you the pics to your email.


----------



## 1morcast (Dec 16, 2006)

Wasn't really poling just checking out my new platform.


----------



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

that looks really good! How about you do something similar to my highsider? I'll drop it off next week


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

nice job, I still don't think the platform can hold me tho.... 
just kidding, looks awesome Zack. That last picture is awesome.


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy (Dec 17, 2006)

Nooooooooooooo Dont let Dean stand on it it will be bent at a 45 degree angle!


----------



## mygheenoe1 (Dec 18, 2006)

dean was at the publix scale yesterday 430lbs


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

> dean was at the publix scale yesterday 430lbs



dooooood,
so uncool on so many different levels....... ;D


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm _*really*_ diggin that platform! VERY slick!


how much flex does it have?











L.R.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Man, that is just sick. There are some innovative dudes on these forums. Awesome job on the deck and platform.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Very, nice job Zack..Keep it up Team SOFL


----------



## 1morcast (Dec 16, 2006)

Loneranger and others, The platform worked out great no flex to speak of but again I only weigh about 165lbs or so. I did have to do substantial lamination work on the starboard aft box section to avoid it being to flexy. Your more than welcome to pole it next time I see you. i built it this way to avoid interfereing with my tiller and to be removeable to shoot through several low clearance areas I frequent in the back country. I modified a couple of aluminum flush mount rod holders, Machined new bushings out of delrin, that allowed me to insert the platform if I need it or leave it at home if I want. 

ZW


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

that is deffinaetly bad ass~ where are you located again? I want a closer look.




L.R.


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

Zack,

h,
Are you going to the Ft. Desoto rally, would like to see it up close.
Weedy


----------



## 1morcast (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm in Ft. Lauderdale, (Pompano Bch.) Definately will be at the rally.

ZW


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

So what kind of tiller extension is that? Retail item, DIY or custom job? Thanks in advance...


----------



## YakkinReds (Aug 11, 2007)

Great job. I wish I had a platform like that one!


----------



## snooknreds2 (May 5, 2008)

> So what kind of tiller extension is that? Retail item, DIY or custom job? Thanks in advance...


I am curious about that as well


----------



## Canna_Getaride (Jun 18, 2008)

Excellent job. So is Nidacore pretty easy to cut and fiberglass over? Why did you select it instead of marine grade ply?


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

I like it!!!


----------



## fishgitr (Feb 18, 2008)

Great job!!! Can only hope mine turns out as nice.


----------

